# Urdu-Hindi-Punjabi: Behave/Behaviour



## Qureshpor

*If you were telling a child, "Behave!", how would you say in Urdu-Hindi-Punjabi? Also, could you please come up with suitable words for "behaviour".

In a gathering at an Urdu speaking university friend's house, a Punjabi friend's wife said to their small boy "insaan baNR!" [insaan ban] by which she meant,"Behave!". Our Urdu speaking friend's wife was most amused!
*


----------



## Faylasoof

QURESHPOR said:


> *
> If you were telling a child, "Behave!", how would you say in Urdu-Hindi-Punjabi? Also, could you please come up with suitable words for "behaviour".
> 
> In a gathering at an Urdu speaking university friend's house, a Punjabi friend's wife said to their small boy "insaan baNR!" [insaan ban] by which she meant,"Behave!". Our Urdu speaking friend's wife was most amused!
> *



*Behave! = baaz aa’o!*

Depending on the context, ‘_behaviour’_ in Urdu is: رویہ* rawayyah**, *برتاو* bartaa’o**, *سلوك* suluuk**, *چال چلن* chaal chalan, *طرز* T**arz* etc.


----------



## omlick

Faylasoof said:


> *Behave! = baaz aa’o!*
> 
> Depending on the context, ‘_behaviour’_ in Urdu is: رویہ* rawayyah**, *برتاو* bartaa’o**, *سلوك* suluuk**, *چال چلن* chaal chalan, *طرز* T**arz* etc.


 
Interesting, I have not seen the phrase "baaz aao" before.  I looked in http://dsal.uchicago.edu/cgi-bin/philologic/getobject.pl?c.0:1:6062.platts Platts and found out it has the sense of "refraining."  

Thanks, I wonder if this is also used by Hindi speakers.


----------



## BP.

Am I correct in thinking _baaz aanaa_ literally means coming back or coming again i.e. it is being used here for a rujuu3 to the previous, non-misbehaving state.


----------



## Qureshpor

BelligerentPacifist said:


> Am I correct in thinking _baaz aanaa_ literally means coming back or coming again i.e. it is being used here for a rujuu3 to the previous, non-misbehaving state.



*Indeed you are!*


----------



## Faylasoof

BelligerentPacifist said:


> Am I correct in thinking _baaz aanaa_ literally means coming back  or coming again i.e. it is being used here for a rujuu3 to the previous,  non-misbehaving state.



_*baaz aana*_ means many things (!) including what you say, but it also means _*parhez karnaa*_!



omlick said:


> Interesting, I have not seen the phrase "baaz aao" before.  I looked in http://dsal.uchicago.edu/cgi-bin/philologic/getobject.pl?c.0:1:6062.platts Platts and found out it has the sense of "refraining."
> 
> Thanks, I wonder if this is also used by Hindi speakers.


 Yes, omlick, that is one very good use! I remember it from my childhood! I hadn't checked Platts but I see it now:

_bāz ānā_ baaz aanaa (-_se_), To come or turn back (from), draw back (from); to leave off, desist, refrain, abstain (from); to give up, abandon, relinquish, renounce; to keep (from), avoid, shun; to decline, refuse;—_bāz ā_, intj. Hold! stop! cease! have done! enough!

We use it a lot! 

_*sharaarat / shaiTanat se baaz aa'o!*_ = _Stop being naughty! _

_*is Harkat se baaz aao!*_ = Refrain from this activity!  

etc.

Also used in Urdu poetry.


----------



## BP.

Thank you gentlemen.

One more question. Would it be appropriate to say _watan baaz aana_ in place of _watan lauTnaa_?


----------



## Qureshpor

BelligerentPacifist said:


> Thank you gentlemen.
> 
> One more question. Would it be appropriate to say _watan baaz aana_ in place of _watan lauTnaa_?




*I would say, no, BP SaaHib. In Persian "baaz aamadan" certainly has the meaning of "returning", as in the following from Iqbal.


sarod-i-raftah baaz aayad kih n-aayad
nasiime az Hijaaz aayad kih n-aayad
sar-aamad roz-gaar-i-iiN faqiire
digar daanaa-i-raaz aayad kih n-aayad

The bygone sweet melody, will it ever come back again?
A little breeze from Hijaaz, will it blow this way again?
All the same, this "faqiir"'s days have come to an end!
Another knower of inner secrets, will one come again?
*


----------



## BP.

As you say then.

Thanks for the ash3aar. Those are from 1935 I think, representing his last poetic mannerism.


----------



## Todd The Bod

What does *parhez karnaa* mean, please?



Faylasoof said:


> _*baaz aana*_ means many things (!) including what you say, but it also means _*parhez karnaa*_!
> 
> We use it a lot!
> 
> _*sharaarat / shaiTanat se baaz aa'o!*_ = _Stop being naughty! _
> 
> _*is Harkat se baaz aao!*_ = Refrain from this activity!
> 
> etc.
> 
> Also used in Urdu poetry.


----------



## BP.

_parheez _means _iHtiraaz _or _ijtinaab _i.e. abstain or desist or refrain [from].


----------



## Qureshpor

Todd The Bod said:


> What does *parhez karnaa* mean, please?




*1) is "Forum" meN ziyaadah baateN karne se parhez kareN!

Please refrain from unnecessary chatting in this Forum!

2) agar aap ke peT meN "ulcer" hai to tez mirch ke isti'maal kaa parhez kareN!

If you have an ulcer in your stomach, then please avoid the use of hot chillies!
*


----------



## amiramir

I would like to revive this thread please to get the input of Hindi speakers please. How would you ask a child to behave properly? Theek se bartaao karo sounds like an Anglicism, but I'm not sure. Tum aise kyon bartaao kar rahe ho-- again, I'm not sure.

Lastly, does one pronounce the word like bartaao or bartaav?

Thank you.


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

Good idea to revive this unanswered thread.

To me, the most obvious / basic way of saying this in Urdu would be: *tamiiz se raho / tamiiz se pesh aa'o / tamiiz se baat karo*... etc.


----------



## mundiya

amiramir said:


> I would like to revive this thread please to get the input of Hindi speakers please. How would you ask a child to behave properly? Theek se bartaao karo sounds like an Anglicism, but I'm not sure. Tum aise kyon bartaao kar rahe ho-- again, I'm not sure.
> 
> Lastly, does one pronounce the word like bartaao or bartaav?
> 
> Thank you.



I would say "Thiik se baat karo", or courtesy of Cilq saahab, either "tamiiz se raho" or "tamiiz se baat karo".

Re bartaav: As a general rule, if a final consonant -v is preceded by long /a/ the pronunciation is -o.  So, it's bartaao.


----------



## panjabigator

I can attest to the Punjabi "insaan baNR." I also heard "bandah baNR jaa!"


----------



## Qureshpor

^ Indeed. Especially the latter. I can remember an incident where two of my university friends and their families met up with my family. The group comprised of one Urdu speaking family and the other two being Punjabis. Whilst we were having a general chit-chat reminiscing "the good old days", the other Punjabi friend's eldest son became somewhat mischievous and a little rowdy. His mother promptly scolded him and said "bandah baNR"! This turn of phrase was considered quite amusing by our Urdu speaking friend's wife.


----------



## marrish

ادب سے رہو _adab se raho _for Urdu too_. _اچھی طرح سے رہو ؍ بیٹھو ؍ بات کرو _achchhii tarH se raho/baiTho/baat karo_. No idea about Hindi though. (On a second thought perhaps _Dhang se raho_ could be good for Hindi?)

[Edit:] During a phone call with a *Hindi* speaking friend of mine the following were mentioned (real life situations): 

सुधर जाओ _sudhar jaa'o_
ढंग से रहो _Dhang se raho_
अच्छे से रहो _achchhe se raho_
शैतानी/मस्ती मत करो _shaitaanii/mastii mat karo_
बस बहुत हो गया अब आराम से बैठो_ bas bahut ho gayaa ab aaraam se baiTho._


----------



## amiramir

marrishji,

Thank you very much for all the suggestions. That's exactly what I was looking for you. Much obliged.


----------



## marrish

I'm glad to have been able to help you, though via a proxy. What we can't do for language enthousiasts!


----------



## Sheikh_14

Do native Urdu-phones not use Insaan bano/ban ke raho, Insaan ke bachche bano!?


----------



## Jashn

In Hindi, I've heard: "apnaa vyavhaar Theek se rakho" / अपना व्यवहार ठीक से रखो


----------



## Aryaved

Yes व्यवहार is the Hindi equivalent for Behavior. A far more precise option than the other idiomatic phrases one can use.


----------



## mundiya

Aryaved said:


> Yes व्यवहार is the Hindi equivalent for Behavior. A far more precise option than the other idiomatic phrases one can use.



In Hindi, बर्ताव "bartaav/bartaao" and सलूक "saluuk" are also commonly used in much the same way as व्यवहार "vyavhaar".


----------



## amiramir

I believe I have heard : kya yeh koi tareeqa / tareeka hai? As in-- is this a way to behave? But I am not sure my interpretation of the context is correct. Do parents say this to badly behaving children?


----------



## aevynn

amiramir said:


> I believe I have heard : kya yeh koi tareeqa / tareeka hai? As in-- is this a way to behave? But I am not sure my interpretation of the context is correct. Do parents say this to badly behaving children?



That's certainly something my parents often said to me and my sister when telling us to behave  It can also be expanded out to include the specific rule of decorum that's being addressed: e.g. "yeh bhii koii tariikaa hai baRon se baat karne kaa?!" ("is that any way to talk to your elders?!").


----------

